# iCloud : importer contacts Gmail



## Dolu-12 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis votre actualité et je trouve pas mal de réponses à mes questions en lisant le forum, mais je n'avais pas encore franchi le pas de l'inscription. Je le fais ce jour 

Voici mon problème :

J'aimerais importer mes contacts gmail dans www.icloud.com (l'interface online donc). Dans l'aide d'icloud, il faut importer la vCARD. Dans la pratique, cette fonction n'existe pas dans la partie contacts de www.icloud.com

Comment remédier à ce soucis ? Je n'utilise pas (encore) Lion.

D'avance merci de m'avoir lu.

Ludo


----------



## edstrike (15 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé une solution ...

Dans Gmail, tu choisis d'exporter tes contacts au format Vcard, et tu te les envoies par mail sur ton iPhone.

Une fois reçu sur ton iPhone, tu ouvres la pièce jointe, et il te demande "créer" ou "fusionner" contacts;

Tes contacts seront ainsi synchronisés sur iCloud, reste plus qu'à faire les groupes, car il ne retient pas les infos groupes depuis Gmail.

Cette démarche a fonctionné pour moi, mais j'ai dû procédé groupe par groupe.


----------



## Ironmano (17 Octobre 2011)

@Dolu12 : Question quand même ... pas de doublons si tu as dejà des contacts sur ton iPhone ? Je m'explique : sous iOS 4 avant de passer à iOS 5 et donc de disposer d'iCloud, je synchronisais mes contacts avec gmail car aussi un iMac sous SL et un tel Android ... et si on les importe dans iCloud, j'imagine que ça crée des doublons, non ?


----------

